# sat am pomps



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

cold east wind but managed to come home with these.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where abouts?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



jcallaham said:


> cold east wind but managed to come home with these.


Good on ya; Jim. Nice catch. C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry, east end of johnson beach, fresh dead unpeeled shrimp.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

THe pomps are thick on Pensacola Beach..If your reading this and have time..GO...Use the 2 hooks pomp rig with the floats above the hooks..The pomps are up in the water column with the waves!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang! nice job. i guess the water is still warm enough for them!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Good on ya'll...I'm here in Central Florida and the pomps have been "hit and miss"...Ya'll seem to be "locked in" on them...OBTW, fresh peel shrimp doesn't draw a bite from these "up-ity" pompano on this coast--they are too good to hit shrimp (mostly clam and sandfleas). Also, no one over here uses ghost shrimp--can't find them and never heard of them...(I'm gonna collect some next time I'm home and find out if they keep good frozen and wear the pomps out...(LOL)


----------

